# Endemic Tapaculos of Chile



## Glenn Bartley (Nov 24, 2017)

Before heading to Chile this page in the field guide was the one that had me captivated. These strange endemic giant Tapaculos were the birds I wanted to photograph most on my trip.

What can I say...Clean sweep!!!!











Black-throated Huet Huet





Chestnut-throated Huet Huet





White-throated Tapaculo





Moustached Turca


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2017)

Beautiful series. Well done, Glenn.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 21, 2017)

Masterful Glen!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 21, 2017)

Are these 100% crops or have they been downsized?


----------



## reef58 (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice photos Glenn


----------



## razashaikh (Jan 16, 2018)

Great set of pictures.


----------



## ISv (Jan 16, 2018)

Glenn - fantastic job! I do not know how much of them you have seen (as a number of individuals) and how shy they are. The bottom line is you got what you were chasing there!
Thanks for sharing - very educational, I honestly didn'y know they exist at all (and they are beautiful!!!)!


----------

